# Looking for free anthro 3D models (for Blender)



## Mircea (Apr 13, 2012)

I've recently been playing a lot with Blender and doing fun things with 3D modelling. But as experienced as I'm getting at renders and other parts, I'm far from good at creating models, and often use ones submitted for free by other artists. I wanna make some furry things as well, but free anthro models of ok quality are very hard to find. I know free models in general are often submitted on art sites, so I was wondering if anyone knows of some good furry ones. I already searched and didn't find a lot.

What I'm looking for are anthro models (maybe something in a cartoony style but any is good) which are free to use and are preferably posted under a specific license. Rigged ones are preferred, and I need a format which can be imported in Blender (such as obj or maybe a blend save if it was originally made there). It's ok if none exist, I'm just asking in case you know any. Thanks


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2012)

Mircea said:


> I've recently been playing a lot with Blender and doing fun things with 3D modelling. But as experienced as I'm getting at renders and other parts, I'm far from good at creating models, and often use ones submitted for free by other artists.



So your plan for getting better at modeling is...not modeling?

can't help you with the free models thing


----------



## Mircea (Apr 14, 2012)

Aden said:


> So your plan for getting better at modeling is...not modeling?
> 
> can't help you with the free models thing



lol no, I plan to try learning it sometime, just not now since I'm busy with doing and learning other things.


----------



## Thaily (Apr 14, 2012)

Mircea said:


> lol no, I plan to try learning it sometime, just not now since I'm busy with doing and learning other things.



I've heard that one before; oh no I'll learn sometime, just tracing stuff in the meantime.


----------



## Mircea (Apr 14, 2012)

Thaily said:


> I've heard that one before; oh no I'll learn sometime, just tracing stuff in the meantime.



Ok? I do plan to learn modelling in Blender once I get around to it, since I'll likely need it for things I plan to do. But I don't think that's of importance for this topic... just curious if anyone knows some freebies is all.


----------



## Rasly (Nov 24, 2012)

Keep looking, its hurt to watch how many great models and other art is wasted and forgotten on those sites, because artists are to lazy to properly release them.


----------



## Mircea (Nov 24, 2012)

Rasly said:


> Keep looking, its hurt to watch how many great models and other art is wasted and forgotten on those sites, because artists are to lazy to properly release them.



So true. Still am looking, but still hard to find any.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 24, 2012)

Mircea said:


> lol no, I plan to try learning it sometime, just not now since I'm busy with doing and learning other things.



If you really wanna learn something properly, you should probably focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey, dude, something helpful:

The time you spend 
1. Looking for shit done for you
2. Asking people to do shit for you 
3. Justifying yourself and telling us you're going to do it later 

Could be spent making a computer model.  I'm serious when I say it doesn't take a long time.  Shit, you can knock a model out in about an hour.  I know because I did that to hit a deadline that was the same day I realized that it existed.

Buy or look up on google books Stop Staring: Facial Moeling and Animation Done Right by Jason Osipa, then hit up Halfprice or Googlebooks or Barnes and Nobles for one of their 500 million Blender For Lazy Bastards books.

Edge flow, edge flow, edge flow.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 24, 2012)

Pretty much what HC said. Though to be fair, if you have no idea how body parts work and how the muscle structure looks like, etc. it will take you a lot longer and there are potentially more things that can go wrong. 

My uni website has a series of how to model video tutorials that are pretty good, and you don't even need to be a student to access them. http://www.swinburne.edu.au/design/...ya-Modeling-Box-modeling-a-human-head/ID-172/

Looking at your 3d work, I'd say you need to better learn animation and how objects interact with one another. However as I said before, focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2012)

In a way, this thread kind of reminds me of people who will spend weeks trying to get a pirated copy of a 5 dollar item "out of principle".


----------



## Mircea (Nov 24, 2012)

I partly agree with some of what HipsterCoyote said, but NOT the way he puts things. I'm actually surprised that looking for free content is compared to begging artists for free art or trying to get pirated software. That's a very silly comparison, to use a gentle word. I didn't ask anyone to do anything for me... I'm simply looking for free content IF anyone has made any. There are some artists who like releasing their works under a free license, it's their choice entirely. Being an open-source developer I'm perfectly familiar with the concept, and I like releasing everything I do for free myself. Maybe that's an idea that sounds unusual to some, but that's the way it is.

Currently I'm learning C++, Linux (which I have recently switched to) and other things. When I will get to learning art and modeling better, I will get to it, till then I'm ok with using free contributions if I find any. For now I'll keep poking around Deviantart, blenderswap, opengameart, and other places where weirdos like me post their stuff for everyone to "pirate"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2012)

Mircea said:


> I partly agree with some of what HipsterCoyote said, but NOT the way he puts things. I'm actually surprised that looking for free content is compared to begging artists for free art or trying to get pirated software. That's a very silly comparison, to use a gentle word. I didn't ask anyone to do anything for me... I'm simply looking for free content IF anyone has made any.



You seem to miss the reasoning of what I said. You want to learn 3D, learn to sculpt. Programming is not learning 3d, it's learning programming. It's also saying "I don't want to be an artist, I want to be a code monkey"

It's pretty funny you think this about piracy. It's about people wasting more time looking for stuff than doing the stuff and getting much much further. The same mentality are with people looking for the "perfect drawing tablet" "perfect digital device for drawing on the go...etc..."

In the end it's all bullshit excuses of not doing something, than...you know actually doing it.



Rasly said:


> Keep looking, its hurt to watch how many great models and other art is wasted and forgotten on those sites, because artists are to lazy to properly release them.



No one is obligated to do jack shit for you. Calling them lazy because you want a release? That's rich.


----------



## Mircea (Nov 24, 2012)

That part I agree with. Learning to do one thing takes working on that, and coding doesn't make you better at drawing or anything else. But its not like I have to right now... I will when I'll want to get to that and have the time and energy. I don't need to find excuses because I don't need to justify to anyone why I don't learn to do something I don't want to do right now  I'm not using anything without permission, nor doing anything that should be wrong, illegal, offensive, etc. by wanting to use freely licensed content. Doing it yourself, using free things others have made... anything is ok.

What Rasly meant to say (sadly interpreted in a wrong way immediately) is that a lot of artists make good things, post about them, but never get to release them publicly. I've had this issue with contributions on FOSS projects which were very good but the source was never released. Which is NOT to say the owner had to release it... it's entirely his choice. But some contributors created hope that they will then suddenly disappeared before getting around to it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2012)

Mircea said:


> What Rasly meant to say (sadly interpreted in a wrong way immediately) is that a lot of artists make good things, post about them, but never get to release them publicly. I've had this issue with contributions on FOSS projects which were very good but the source was never released. Which is NOT to say the owner had to release it... it's entirely his choice. But some contributors created hope that they will then suddenly disappeared before getting around to it.



Then all the more reason for you to learn to do it yourself so you see what they go through.


----------



## Mircea (Nov 24, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Then all the more reason for you to learn to do it yourself so you see what they go through.



Although I don't work in the specific domain of making models, coding and other things can be just as hard. I know well what someone goes through to do something of quality, though I still enjoy doing it


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry, hold on, let me rephrase what I said:

You are a wonderful and original young mind just brimming with potential! I can relate to that creative fire and the eager impatience to see things done! Sometimes it feels like when you're scrambling to see the end of a project you could be EVEN MORE productive with your time, though, right?   But oh, the thrill of doing things yourself kindles such such a joyous experience that I wish to share with you!  The plebians on the internet whom you might ask for advice and locations where you might find computer models which match your opulent standards can not stand the magnitude of your splendor anyway.  You will be like the next Edward Catmull if you only put your beautiful mind to it! 

Buy or look up on google books Stop Staring: Facial Moeling and Animation Done Right by Jason Osipa, then hit up Halfprice or Googlebooks or Barnes and Nobles for one of their 500 million Blender For Andy Kaufmans of the Art World books.

Edge flow, edge flow, edge flow.


On a more serious note, I didn't really think about my verbage, no. I didn't think it was offensive but I guess I can see how it was?  It wasn't personal.  "Shit done for you" is just, "already made things" not "you're asking people to make models for you."  "Asking people to do shit for you" is "Asking people if they know where to find ____." Basically, the time you're spending is time poorly spent no matter how nicely I put it.


----------



## Mircea (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok. I believe this is going off topic, and continuing it obviously has no point. It's clear that some people have a very different mentality past my understanding, and I'm willing to bet you've never seen a contribution based program in your entire life or have any idea how such a thing is made. But obviously, abstaining one's self from being an ignorant prick and acting like they know everything about how anything works is out of the discussion. So I invite everyone who's very smart on the subject to make your own projects all by yourself, without using any sort of free contributions or team work. I'd really like to see what the quality will be, and in what amount of time you get it done... good luck 

Back on topic: If anyone ever comes across such models, feel free to link them here and let me know. If not, there's really no need to reply if you have nothing intelligent to say.


----------



## Rasly (Nov 24, 2012)

HipsterCoyote, have you ever done good art? it takes years to become good at something, not just some days.



Arshes Nei said:


> No one is obligated to do jack shit for you.  Calling them lazy because you want a release? That's rich.


 pms  much? why cant you just be nice for once ^^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 24, 2012)

I just noticed the sig, good god.


----------



## Mircea (Nov 24, 2012)

Being nice on Furaffinity forums is like having sex in church, so this is no surprise. There's probably no subject that can be posted here which someone won't find a reason to start drama about. But seriously... accusing people of being lazy and offering a lecture because they ask about free contributions is a milestone in terms of ignorance and bigotry. Sorry, but there's no other way of putting it. As someone who's domain of activity for years consists primarily of contributing work, I have no comment about such posts. I'm really done with this discussion and only care about on-topic and intelligent comments from this point on.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 24, 2012)

Rasly said:


> HipsterCoyote, have you ever done good art? it takes years to become good at something, not just some days.
> 
> pms  much? why cant you just be nice for once ^^




I'll be nice when you stop treating artists like shit.

Either come here and learn how to draw and sculpt or just go somewhere else.

Draw for fun and hobby, all well and good - same with 3D. But the fact of the matter is, it's still work. The reason other artists aren't asking for free models is they have a strong drive to create and get off their ass and do it. Not go around saying they're lazy because you want something for free and think this isn't work.

By the way also pick one or the other programming or art, because usually doing one will take more time. If you decide to go into the industry, programming is a death sentence if you want to do art.


----------

